

Highest-Paid Software Engineers: Countries - sharmajai
http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data/best-and-worst/highest-paid-software-engineers-countries

======
squidbot
For the opposite cases, where the average pay for SE's is lower than the
countries average, what's going on there I wonder? For countries with an oil
based economy I guess this makes some sense to me, but Norway, Romania, etc?
What's happening there?

Norway actually caught my attention first as it's an outlier for the average
income. Almost $100k per year? I had no idea!

------
slavoingilizov
So a software engineer in Romania makes less than the average Romanian. Yeah,
right.

And the median income for a software engineer in Bulgaria is $25K. I am from
Bulgaria, and I can tell you that is not the case. This is speculating, but I
think it's more like $15K.

~~~
TheCoelacanth
The US numbers are also very suspicious. The median income for software
engineers is well below what the BLS reports[1] (median $92k, mean $96k). The
overall average is also significantly higher than the average that the BLS
reports[2] (mean $46k). That would put the ratio for the US around 2.

[1]
[http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151132.htm](http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151132.htm)
[2]
[http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm](http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm)

